# Milan - Investcorp: closing già in settimana?



## admin (25 Aprile 2022)

Come riportato dalla GDS, gli avvocati di Investcorp stanno completando la due diligence. C'è riserbo assoluto alla Londra, nelle sede della stessa Invescorp. Il closing potrebbe arrivare già in settimana o al massimo la prossima. Ma è questione di giorni.

Anche per Il Sole 24 Ore il closing potrebbe arrivare in settimana, a fine aprile.

News precedenti

Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, siamo entrati nella settimana di trattative esclusive per la cessione del Milan con Investcorp che sta ultimando la verifica dei conti che godono di ottima saluta considerato che non sono gravati da debiti verso terzi né da bond. Poi si passerà alla fase finale che porterà alla chiusura. Maldini e Massara candidati alla conferma. Le trattative di mercato vanno avanti ma ancora non possono essere finalizzate.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Aprile 2022)

In caso di affare andato in porto, sarà curioso sentire il rumore dei vari stomaci e fegati che scoppieranno contemporaneamente.


----------



## chicagousait (25 Aprile 2022)

Chissà quanti trapianti di fregati


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, gli avvocati di Investcorp stanno completando la due diligence. C'è riserbo assoluto alla Londra, nelle sede della stessa Invescorp. Il closing potrebbe arrivare già in settimana o al massimo la prossima. Ma è questione di giorni.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, siamo entrati nella settimana di trattative esclusive per la cessione del Milan con Investcorp che sta ultimando la verifica dei conti che godono di ottima saluta considerato che non sono gravati da debiti verso terzi né da bond. Poi si passerà alla fase finale che porterà alla chiusura. Maldini e Massara candidati alla conferma. Le trattative di mercato vanno avanti ma ancora non possono essere finalizzate.


Calma calma..


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> In caso di affare andato in porto, sarà curioso sentire il rumore dei vari stomaci e fegati che scoppieranno contemporaneamente.


Gravina aprirà un'inchiesta sul Milan per i recenti casi di epatite.
Nemmeno quotato .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Aprile 2022)

Vado a San Siro col cammello.


----------



## Mika (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, gli avvocati di Investcorp stanno completando la due diligence. C'è riserbo assoluto alla Londra, nelle sede della stessa Invescorp. Il closing potrebbe arrivare già in settimana o al massimo la prossima. Ma è questione di giorni.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, siamo entrati nella settimana di trattative esclusive per la cessione del Milan con Investcorp che sta ultimando la verifica dei conti che godono di ottima saluta considerato che non sono gravati da debiti verso terzi né da bond. Poi si passerà alla fase finale che porterà alla chiusura. Maldini e Massara candidati alla conferma. Le trattative di mercato vanno avanti ma ancora non possono essere finalizzate.


Io aspetto solo comunicazioni ufficiali, sono qui, sulla riva del fiume ad attendere... non sto leggendo più nulla da giornali finanziari esteri da tre o quattro giorni, il che è positivo. Solo chiacchericcio italiano che poi sono i soliti articoli visto che nessuno sa nulla.

Una settimana o due passano velocemente, intanto dobbiamo pensare a sostenere la squadra, 4 partite, cerchiamo di vincerle tutte e 4 e poi sarà quel che sarà. L'obbiettivo della società per tanti difficile o impossibile (ricordo i tanti: massimo quinto posto) è stato centrato, un mese prima dello scorso anno.


----------



## Raryof (25 Aprile 2022)

Comunque ce lo meritiamo, io mi ricordo le menchiate di 7 anni fa, poi i vari broker, mamme thailandesi, ci hanno preso per il culo per anni, ora siamo finalmente tornati ad avere un ruolo che diamo per scontato quasi.. ma se ripensiamo a 7 anni fa è tanta roba, è un altro mondo.
Ci avevamo sempre sperato nel fondo arabo, con pezzi grossi dentro, adesso mi sa che ci siamo, siamo tornati stabilmente in Champions e adesso mancano solo i campioni, dal punto di vista dei tifosi nulla da dire, anche quello fa tanto quando devi investire, se investi investi in qualcosa che crea entusiasmo e seguito, investire 1,1 mlrd nel Milan ora è giusto, perché la squadra può arrivare a valerne almeno 3, pure la lega e il calcio italiano dovrebbero capire un concetto molto semplice, se il Milan torna a giganteggiare è un bene per il calcio italiano, come lo è la Ferrari in F1, è lo sport, ha equilibri chiari, l'ostracismo che arriva ancora da certe latitudini è stato creato dal marcio che ha spinto verso Torino per anni, ma il calcio italiano ha sempre avuto equilibri ben diversi e solo una squadra aveva il carisma internazionale per poter essere comprata da pezzi grossi arabi, solo noi dovremmo costruire, per primi, uno stadio ultramoderno da 80 mila posti, ma questo perché siamo sempre stati diversi e all'estero andavamo a vincere per davvero.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, gli avvocati di Investcorp stanno completando la due diligence. C'è riserbo assoluto alla Londra, nelle sede della stessa Invescorp. Il closing potrebbe arrivare già in settimana o al massimo la prossima. Ma è questione di giorni.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, siamo entrati nella settimana di trattative esclusive per la cessione del Milan con Investcorp che sta ultimando la verifica dei conti che godono di ottima saluta considerato che non sono gravati da debiti verso terzi né da bond. Poi si passerà alla fase finale che porterà alla chiusura. Maldini e Massara candidati alla conferma. Le trattative di mercato vanno avanti ma ancora non possono essere finalizzate.


Il giorno della liberazione da Idiott è vicino. Preparo lo champagne, bisogna festeggiare la dipartita degli spilorci e di ogni residuo di operazioni di lavaggio di capitali.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, gli avvocati di Investcorp stanno completando la due diligence. C'è riserbo assoluto alla Londra, nelle sede della stessa Invescorp. Il closing potrebbe arrivare già in settimana o al massimo la prossima. Ma è questione di giorni.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, siamo entrati nella settimana di trattative esclusive per la cessione del Milan con Investcorp che sta ultimando la verifica dei conti che godono di ottima saluta considerato che non sono gravati da debiti verso terzi né da bond. Poi si passerà alla fase finale che porterà alla chiusura. Maldini e Massara candidati alla conferma. Le trattative di mercato vanno avanti ma ancora non possono essere finalizzate.


Restiamo in calma attesa.
Direi che siamo piu che distratti dai risultati in campo. Io di sicuro.

Se e quando arriveranno vedremo. Intanto giochiamoci al massimo questo scudetto.


----------



## Nomaduk (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, gli avvocati di Investcorp stanno completando la due diligence. C'è riserbo assoluto alla Londra, nelle sede della stessa Invescorp. Il closing potrebbe arrivare già in settimana o al massimo la prossima. Ma è questione di giorni.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, siamo entrati nella settimana di trattative esclusive per la cessione del Milan con Investcorp che sta ultimando la verifica dei conti che godono di ottima saluta considerato che non sono gravati da debiti verso terzi né da bond. Poi si passerà alla fase finale che porterà alla chiusura. Maldini e Massara candidati alla conferma. Le trattative di mercato vanno avanti ma ancora non possono essere finalizzate.


io per si e per no preparo lo slittino


----------



## Pungiglione (25 Aprile 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> io per si e per no preparo lo slittino


Nella vita ci sono 3 certezze: 

1 - L'universo è infinito 
2- la slitta nel closing 
3 - Scaroni che parla del FFP


----------



## Mika (25 Aprile 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> io per si e per no preparo lo slittino


Questo giro non penso, se parlano di rinvii sono inventati dalla stampa italiana perché non hanno date e non sanno nulla.

Quelli hanno tanti soldi, ed Elliot non fa i teatrini modello Berlusconi quindi in 2 settimane massimo:
-Si chiude
-Non si fa nulla

Teatrini di un anno con queste due entità finanziarie proprio zero. Da quel punto sono tranquillo, infatti nessuno dice nulla, nessuno si espone.


----------



## Marcex7 (25 Aprile 2022)

È un fondo di investimento(fondo sovrano è da verificare).
Non si chiude fino a fine stagione(se si chiude).
Lo dico adesso:Se non vinciamo con la Fiorentina,scriveranno che investcorp non è convinta


----------



## Mika (25 Aprile 2022)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> È un fondo di investimento(fondo sovrano è da verificare).
> Non si chiude fino a fine stagione(se si chiude).
> Lo dico adesso:Se non vinciamo con la Fiorentina,scriveranno che investcorp non è convinta


Ahaha, come se noi credessimo che una non vittoria contro la Fiorentina a CL acquisita possa fare saltare un investimento da 1,1 Miliardi di euro. E come dire che un riccone non si compra la società Ferrari perché la Ferrari sua personale ha fuso il motore dopo 10 anni di utilizzo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Aprile 2022)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Lo dico adesso:Se non vinciamo con la Fiorentina,scriveranno che investcorp non è convinta


Avrebbero potuto scriverlo dopo la sconfitta nel derby ma non l'hanno fatto.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, gli avvocati di Investcorp stanno completando la due diligence. C'è riserbo assoluto alla Londra, nelle sede della stessa Invescorp. Il closing potrebbe arrivare già in settimana o al massimo la prossima. Ma è questione di giorni.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, siamo entrati nella settimana di trattative esclusive per la cessione del Milan con Investcorp che sta ultimando la verifica dei conti che godono di ottima saluta considerato che non sono gravati da debiti verso terzi né da bond. Poi si passerà alla fase finale che porterà alla chiusura. Maldini e Massara candidati alla conferma. Le trattative di mercato vanno avanti ma ancora non possono essere finalizzate.


Anche se chiudessero, non ce lo diranno fino a fine stagione.
Non aspettatevi closing prima di giugno (o ancora meglio luglio, visto che i contratti in scadenza finiscono il 30 giugno e si apre il nuovo anno di bilancio)


----------



## Mika (25 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Anche se chiudessero, non ce lo diranno fino a fine stagione.
> Non aspettatevi closing prima di giugno (o ancora meglio luglio, visto che i contratti in scadenza finiscono il 30 giugno e si apre il nuovo anno di bilancio)


Esatto, però le operazioni di mercato imbastite stanno proseguendo spedite: Ogiri e Botman sono praticamente fatti a leggere.


----------



## Gamma (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, gli avvocati di Investcorp stanno completando la due diligence. C'è riserbo assoluto alla Londra, nelle sede della stessa Invescorp. Il closing potrebbe arrivare già in settimana o al massimo la prossima. Ma è questione di giorni.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, siamo entrati nella settimana di trattative esclusive per la cessione del Milan con Investcorp che sta ultimando la verifica dei conti che godono di ottima saluta considerato che non sono gravati da debiti verso terzi né da bond. Poi si passerà alla fase finale che porterà alla chiusura. Maldini e Massara candidati alla conferma. Le trattative di mercato vanno avanti ma ancora non possono essere finalizzate.



L'impressione è che si possa chiudere a giorni, ma l'annuncio ufficiale secondo me avverrà a fine stagione.

Sarebbe la scelta migliore, i ragazzi rimarrebbero concentrati per le partite finali della stagione.

Inoltre, l'annuncio potrebbe avvenire sia in pompa magna, con la vittoria dello Scudetto, sia come modo per risollevare la piazza dalla delusione del derby Scudetto perso.


----------



## Marcex7 (25 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ahaha, come se noi credessimo che una non vittoria contro la Fiorentina a CL acquisita possa fare saltare un investimento da 1,1 Miliardi di euro. E come dire che un riccone non si compra la società Ferrari perché la Ferrari sua personale ha fuso il motore dopo 10 anni di utilizzo.


Qualcuno lo crede e crede anche a cose ben peggiori.
Per fortuna prima o poi questi quotidiani falliranno


----------



## Mika (25 Aprile 2022)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno lo crede e crede anche a cose ben peggiori.
> Per fortuna prima o poi questi quotidiani falliranno


Per alcuni milanisti dietro a questo fondo c'è Berlusconi che si sta ricomprando il Milan con i soldi che ha ripulito con Li e Elliot, eche il capo di Investcorp è un burattino di Silvio. Fai te, per alcuni Berlusconi sarà il proprietario del Milan anche dopo la sua dipartita dal mondo dei vivi.


----------



## Sam (25 Aprile 2022)

Io fino a che non vedo la firma non ci credo.
L'ultima volta che abbiamo sognato ad occhi aperti ci siamo ritrovati lo spiantato delle miniere di fosforo che versava caparre a rate, e che si è portato in casa l'uomo catzo, mirabelli e tutto il loro #APACF.


----------



## folletto (25 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> In caso di affare andato in porto, sarà curioso sentire il rumore dei vari stomaci e fegati che scoppieranno contemporaneamente.


Sentirai / lèggerai cose che voi umani……altro che rumore di fegati esplosi. Si inventeranno di tutto, sospetti e accuse di illegalità e chi più ne ha più ne metta.
Però si, i fegati detoneranno eccome  (sempre se succede eh))


----------



## Mika (25 Aprile 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Io fino a che non vedo la firma non ci credo.
> L'ultima volta che abbiamo sognato ad occhi aperti ci siamo ritrovati lo spiantato delle miniere di fosforo che versava caparre a rate, e che si è portato in casa l'uomo catzo, mirabelli e tutto il loro #APACF.


Oddio. Quella volta si sapeva solo il nome di chi trattava, non sono mai usciti nomi di colossi se non lanciati alla stampa ma sempre smentiti dagli stessi. Qui invece non c'è un capo cordata o un emissario, c'è direttamente una società che ha un nome, Investcorp, di cui con un minimo di ricerca si viene a trovare tutte le informazioni possibili (ha sito, profilo social, video, ha anche pagine dedicate di Wikipedia inglese, ha un fatturato. un asset, un patrimonio ecc ecc, ha degli amministratori conosciuti) che sta trattando con il venditore (Elliot) nella più totale discrezione e silenzio stampa. Non ci sono caparre, TV sotto Arcore, Uffici inesistenti in Lussemburgo, interviste quotidiane e tutto il resto.

Poi anche io attendo le firme prima di fare festa, ma non centra nulla con il Closing Finingest-SES poi Li.


----------



## marcokaka (25 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> In caso di affare andato in porto, sarà curioso sentire il rumore dei vari stomaci e fegati che scoppieranno contemporaneamente.


Bisognerebbe a quel punto vedere l'operato e giudicare di conseguenza. Non sara' una firma a farci tornare grandi anche se le prospettive sembrano buone.


----------



## Mauricio (25 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Oddio. Quella volta si sapeva solo il nome di chi trattava, non sono mai usciti nomi di colossi se non lanciati alla stampa ma sempre smentiti dagli stessi. Qui invece non c'è un capo cordata o un emissario, c'è direttamente una società che ha un nome, Investcorp, di cui con un minimo di ricerca si viene a trovare tutte le informazioni possibili (ha sito, profilo social, video, ha anche pagine dedicate di Wikipedia inglese, ha un fatturato, ha degli amministratori conosciuti) che sta trattando con il venditore (Elliot). Non ci sono caparre, TV sotto Arcore, *Uffici inesistenti in Lussemburgo* e altro.
> 
> Poi anche io attendo le firme prima di fare festa, ma non centra nulla con il Closing Finingest-SES poi Li.


Ecco su quella parte evidenziata ho più di qualche dubbio: qualsiasi multinazionale ha qualche sede di comodo in almeno un paradiso fiscale. Tieni pronto agli “sgup” di Report…


----------



## Gunnar67 (25 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io aspetto solo comunicazioni ufficiali, sono qui, sulla riva del fiume ad attendere... non sto leggendo più nulla da giornali finanziari esteri da tre o quattro giorni, il che è positivo. Solo chiacchericcio italiano che poi sono i soliti articoli visto che nessuno sa nulla.
> 
> Una settimana o due passano velocemente, intanto dobbiamo pensare a sostenere la squadra, 4 partite, cerchiamo di vincerle tutte e 4 e poi sarà quel che sarà. L'obbiettivo della società per tanti difficile o impossibile (ricordo i tanti: massimo quinto posto) è stato centrato, un mese prima dello scorso anno.


Quest'anno vincere lo scudetto sarebbe stato facile come rubare le caramelle a un bambino. La Serie A é totalmente implosa. La Juve é sparita. Sarebbe bastato prendere a gennaio almeno un giocatore passabile, anche perché nel frattempo si era infortunato Kjiaer, di Ibra non c'era certezza e Kessie giocava come un turista, tra Coppa d'Africa e contratto già firmato con il Barca. Invece siamo ridotti a giocarcela punto a punto, da sfavoriti, con le melme, che si sono svegliate giusto adesso, con un calendario peggiore del loro. Quanto al futuro, peggio del presente di questi rabbini non potrà essere: se soltanto facessero una stadio degno di tal nome tutto per il Milan e non condiviso con quelli la sarebbe già un upgrade.


----------



## Mika (25 Aprile 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Ecco su quella parte evidenziata ho più di qualche dubbio: qualsiasi multinazionale ha qualche sede di comodo in almeno un paradiso fiscale. Tieni pronto agli “sgup” di Report…


Hanno la sede per l'Europa a Londra (La gazzetta è andata e hanno detto che i dipendenti non possono parlare, si c'è gente che lavora la dentro! ), la muovono tutte le trattative del mercato europeo, lo fa anche Elliot, la trattativa della vendita del Club è discussa a Londra (ci hanno fatto un servizio oggi). Non pare abbiamo sedi in Lussemburgo o alle isole Vergini


----------



## Baba (25 Aprile 2022)

Pensate che bel regalo scudetto e passaggio ufficiale agli arabi lo stesso giorno.


----------



## Mika (25 Aprile 2022)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Quest'anno vincere lo scudetto sarebbe stato facile come rubare le caramelle a un bambino. La Serie A é totalmente implosa. La Juve é sparita. Sarebbe bastato prendere a gennaio almeno un giocatore passabile, anche perché nel frattempo si era infortunato Kjiaer, di Ibra non c'era certezza e Kessie giocava come un turista, tra Coppa d'Africa e contratto già firmato con il Barca. Invece siamo ridotti a giocarcela punto a punto, da sfavoriti, con le melme, che si sono svegliate giusto adesso, con un calendario peggiore del loro. Quanto al futuro, peggio del presente di questi rabbini non potrà essere: se soltanto facessero una stadio degno di tal nome tutto per il Milan e non condiviso con quelli la sarebbe già un upgrade.


Parti togliendo la cosa fondamentale: la duediligence, ovvero la trattativa, è partita a Gennaio quindi il mercato era bloccato. Ma bastava fare del mercato a Luglio e non solo Maignan, Tomori, Tonali e Giroud, Diaz, Ballo-Touré, Florenzi e Messias. Quello è stato l'errore. A Gennaio erano già in duediligence, come hanno scritto chiaramente all'estero. Non a caso è uscito Pellegri ed è entrato Lazetic, nulla che ha attaccato il valore monetario della rosa.


----------



## Mauricio (25 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Hanno la sede per l'Europa e a Londra, la muovono tutte le trattative del mercato europeo, lo fa anche Elliot, la trattativa della vendita del Club è discussa a Londra (ci hanno fatto un servizio oggi). Non pare abbiamo sedi in Lussemburgo o alle isole Vergini


No chiaro, potrebbe ben essere tutto alla luce del sole. Ma se venisse fuori una sede di una controllata di controllata di Investcorp a Jersey, non mi stupirei. Direi che è quasi la norma per società che investono globalmente.


----------



## Mika (25 Aprile 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Pensate che bel regalo scudetto e passaggio ufficiale agli arabi lo stesso giorno.


Lo scudetto di Elliot  gli hater suoi imploderebbero  ma non succede.


----------



## Mika (25 Aprile 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> No chiaro, potrebbe ben essere tutto alla luce del sole. Ma se venisse fuori una sede di una controllata di controllata di Investcorp a Jersey, non mi stupirei. Direi che è quasi la norma per società che investono globalmente.


E qui nel forum spunterebbero "Ecco siamo ancora di Berlusconi, maledettoh ancora lavatrici!"


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Aprile 2022)

Lo facciano quando vogliono,anzi,subito perché non vorrei mai e poi mai leggere: non c'è stato tempo per programmare il mercato.Se leggo una roba del genere con questi al comando vado a Milanello col bobcat e passo su tutto ciò che capita a tiro,poi mi faccio arrestare con gusto.


----------



## bmb (25 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E qui nel forum spunterebbero "Ecco siamo ancora di Berlusconi, maledettoh ancora lavatrici!"


Se saremo ancora matematicamente in corsa il 22 sarà sicuramente al Mapei con lo zio fester


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Anche se chiudessero, non ce lo diranno fino a fine stagione.
> Non aspettatevi closing prima di giugno (o ancora meglio luglio, visto che i contratti in scadenza finiscono il 30 giugno e si apre il nuovo anno di bilancio)


----------



## __king george__ (25 Aprile 2022)

vogliono il closing a breve per poter dire che hanno già vinto un trofeo nel caso vincessimo lo scudetto  


seriamente parlando sapete che invece inizio ad avere la sensazione che potrebbero mandare via anche Maldini? ero strasicuro di no ma in questi giorni ho iniziato ad avere sensazioni diverse...solo io?


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E qui nel forum spunterebbero "Ecco siamo ancora di Berlusconi, maledettoh ancora lavatrici!"


Chi ha deciso che il milan sarà per l'eternità proprietà di berlusconi e che questi passaggi sono tutte lavatrici non cambierà MAI idea, neanche quanto silvio sarà 3 metri sottoterra.
Non mi spiego proprio perchè Berlusconi sia ancora vissuto da moltissimi come una sorta di eminenza grigia che tutto può, in politica come nel calcio. 
Io vedo solo un povero, patetico vecchietto malato e stanco alla fine dei suoi giorni.
Sarò strano io!


----------



## folletto (25 Aprile 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Pensate che bel regalo scudetto e passaggio ufficiale agli arabi lo stesso giorno.


Una settimana di squirting ininterrotto.

Ma non succede


----------



## Maravich49 (25 Aprile 2022)

Questi articoli secondo me valgono meno di zero. I giornalisti non sanno assolutamente nulla. Inventano, come sempre, per scrivere qualcosa.


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, gli avvocati di Investcorp stanno completando la due diligence. C'è riserbo assoluto alla Londra, nelle sede della stessa Invescorp. Il closing potrebbe arrivare già in settimana o al massimo la prossima. Ma è questione di giorni.
> 
> Anche per Il Sole 24 Ore il closing potrebbe arrivare in settimana, a fine aprile.
> 
> ...


.


----------

